# Cruise control acting strange..



## Tf0r1 (Jun 20, 2005)

93 Maxima gxe

My cruise control is fully functional, but it does not maintain correct speed..

Example: I set it for 55 mph. It will hold it fine for several minutes but when it needs to adjust (go up hill or go down hill), like speed up or slow down it does not maintain 55mph exactly. It will maintain at 50 mph or go up to 70 mph then eventually drop back to 55mph or 53. Its weird 

Is there a speed sensor that needs to be replaced?

I have already replaced all vacuum lines that I know of, and no change...

Any suggestions??
Thank you


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow this is old and the poor guy never got answered!


----------



## Tf0r1 (Jun 20, 2005)

No Sir, no one ever replied and still the issue remains..Hopefully some one will pick it up, and part with some knowledge


----------



## Tf0r1 (Jun 20, 2005)

I did replace all fuel injectors with brand new ones, as two of them had totally failed, and one was on it way and slowly dieing.. Since then, this car runs like a raped date  but still suffers from a weird cruise control issue...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Perform a vacuum test on your cruise control vacuum canister! It might be leaking! As for the injectors that you replaced...what brands did you go with? And are you positive they failed? Are you positive that it was an injector problem initially?


----------

